# Low water sensor



## jk1169 (Jun 29, 2009)

We do alot of work in a ski resort town, where the owners are only there on weekends. And being skiers and not plumbers they dont know much about there boiler system. So, my question is there a low water sensor that hooks up to the phone system and act like an alarm? I have see them for sump pumps and ejectors. Please let me know...Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There was a recent thread on an emergency system for a sump. If you can find that there may be some helpful links.


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

interesting - never thought about it, but found something here that may fit your application. I'll try to find others.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

or, you can upgrade to something like this

Good feedback from 2 installed.

Don.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

The Tekmar gateway system will give you complete versatility over your installation.

Call your local rep and they'll talk you through the whole install.

Keith


----------

